# Go to lure



## GOLDEN_TARPON (Jun 11, 2008)

so me and a few fishing buddy's were having lunch when the question popped up....whats the best all around go to lure. Needless to say most of us had different opinions. so i just wanna know ...whats your all around nothing else is working go to lure??

Mine by far is the Mirrrolure  mirrominnow 19mr any color  but i tend to fav the black/silver with orange belly  i have over ten of these suckers with me at all times


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

White or yellow butterbean bucktail tipped with fresh shrimp.
It'd be easier to list what it hasn't caught, than what it has.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

doa cal shad tail on a 1/4 ounce jig head in any color


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON (Jun 11, 2008)

> doa cal shad tail on a 1/4 ounce jig head in any color


also one of my favorite's to use


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

Gulp Alive shrimp in just about color with a 1/4 oz pearl white or hot pink jig head. Or a black clouser.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

> Gulp Alive shrimp in just about color with a 1/4 oz pearl white or hot pink jig head.



Same here.


----------



## joshrebel00 (Jan 12, 2010)

johnson sprite 1/4 oz gold spoon or dark green back mirrodine


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

x2 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


> doa cal shad tail on a 1/4 ounce jig head in any color


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Around my neck of the woods a rootbeer doa terroreyze is the most ruthless, heartless, vicious, champion theres ever been! [smiley=1-boxing1.gif]


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

mirrordine suspending twitch bait in chartreuse and silver.

ive caught everything from peacock bass to tarpon with it and will fish it anytime of the day in any conditions..


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

if mirrolure's catch jr. isnt hitting nothing is


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

Silver Mullet Spook Jr. Yeah, that's right, when all else fails throw a topwater.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Top dog--- chart. or bone


----------



## shallowfish (Jan 2, 2007)

White Bucktails with a hint of chartreuse or black


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

clear/gold flake doa shrimp or white exude texas rigged weightless


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

H&H Cocohoe Minnow in motor oil/red flecks/red tail on a 1/4 oz lead head set up as a gold spinnerbait


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

For Louisiana - 
Redfish - Gulp 3" swimming mullet pearl white w/ 1/8 oz cotee jig head or weedless
Trout - Saltwater assasin salt & pepper with chart split tail on cotee jig head


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

spook and chugbug are first choice, and then a 17mr...


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

although not my first choice for any situation if I could only have one lure the rest of my life it would be a curly tail grub on a 1/4 oz red jighead. rootbeer, chartreuse, or white/pink. one of the most versatile lures ever made and a classic as well


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

1/8 oz mission fishin gold jighead, with a new penny gulp shrimp or saltwater assasian morning glory. Indain river killers


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

2 3/4" YO-YURI L-Minnow (suspended) black and gold or black and silver is one of the best. Caught all kinds of fish in salt and fresh water at day or night.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If the stinky shrimp don't work then I must say my Tiny Torpedo is my go to lure. Caught everything from huge bedding bass to reds, trout and if feeling like tearing one up for the day then the islamorada barracuda simply love it!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I prefer a livewell full of pilchards 
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys and all your fancy lures.  Have you forgotten about your roots?  My all time favorite bait of choice is a hotdog.  

If the fish are active and chasing bait, then bite the tip off  of a frozen weeener and...now work it just like a topwater.  The smell and action are completely irresistible for fish of any species.  

If you find spooky fish, then pull out a weeener that has been on the dashboard for a couple days in the summer sun and dead stick these fish. 

If you know you are in the "sweet spot" then take a weener and cut it into chuncks and place into a chum bag and create a chum slick.  The fish will pick up on the scent and race toward you.  Be ready...
   
If you find yourself on some finicky fish, then us a corn dog.  Just make sure to remove the stick.  Fish hate the stick.  It's hard for them to digest.   

My favorite, tried and true method to work my hotdog is All-naturalll.  I work it with the twitch of the wrist and it mimics the action of a jerk-bait.  

I land the big ones all the time, every time.  Just ask some of my friends…

Swampy

Frozen hotdog:









Frozen Weener:









Stinky Weener:









All-Naturalll:









Corndog:









Chum bag:









Cut Weener:









Corndog on a stick:


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

:snot bubbles:


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Those fish are some beasts!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

My go to lure is the next lure in my box that I need to change because nothing is biting the one I'm using at the moment. HA! HA! HA! but, I like the mirrordines black/ chrome and orange belly. I catch trout on them like nothing else.


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

My go to is a root-beer colored TNT long fuse with a 8 oz lead, works every time.


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON (Jun 11, 2008)

> My go to lure is the next lure in my box that I need to change because nothing is biting  the one I'm using at the moment.  HA! HA! HA! but, I like the mirrordines black/ chrome and orange belly. I catch trout on them like nothing else.


 man i don't now what it is but out of the thousands of trout iv caught never gotten one on a hard plastic always on soft plastics or live bait..... :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

My go to lure depends on the depth of water. down to three feet I would say a "Lefty's Deciever" and for the deeper water I would use a "Clouser Minnow" and for less than a foot of water I would use a "Sharp Stick"


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> My all time favorite bait of choice is a hotdog.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYbdFSwr-Ek


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

1/8 ounce skimmer jig tipped with shrimp, matching color of bottom ( brown in grass, while/chartruse on beach)


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

which ever one gets bitten that day ;D, although i'm partial to the exude rt slugs rigged weedless


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Right now, Rapala x-rap black/gold/silver or a chartreuse and white clouser.


----------



## mwk208 (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the 19mr in shallow water especially. Color depends on the environment and water clarity. I have caught virtually every kind of fish possible on the 19mr: reds, snook, tarpon, trout, grouper, bass, even catfish, and much more. I think a lot of people don't use it because they can't get good action out of it because it is lipless. It can be tricky but I have had the most success when I get it to "walk the dog" subsurface. I use the 19mr mostly in the summer, spring, and fall when the fish are more active. I have been using a gold DOA shrimp on a 1/8 or 1/4 ounce jighead in the winter. This has been working great for snook, reds, and trout. The good thing about that lure is you don't have to move it much, just enough to get those little legs quivering. But you can move it faster if you want to cover more ground. Having it on a jighead gives you the ability to work it pretty much however you want.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

> If you find spooky fish, then pull out a weeener


And that's what she said!

3in gulp new penny shrimp on 1/4 to 1/8 oz. jig head depending on depth. Use under a popping cork if live shrimp are running low.


----------



## hennavin (Jan 24, 2010)

1/8 to 1/4 oz jig head with DOA or Zoom split tail or Zman paddle tail, if its sunny and warm gold spoon is hard to beat down here, not much look with topwater.
Steve-0


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't forget about the american-cheese filled weiners.  They are an up and coming bait to look for in your local tackle shops.  As a pro-staffer I had the opportunity to design, tweek, and use this bait.  I believe that I have helped to created the perfect weiner.  Once you hold that cheesy weiner in your hand, you'll know the damage it is capable of.  It is environmentally friendly and good for ages 18 and up.     Unleash the beast.  

Swampy


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1297258433/0


----------

